# nilif-fj!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Are you taking him with you?


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I think you'll really like that method of training. Good luck!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Everyone in my family...even my little kids...practiced the nilif concept.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Everybody with a prehensile thumb should practice NILIF to whatever degree they are capable!

It's just about being bossy. Not mean. Just bossy. Control the dog's access to everything good by expecting him to say "please" by at least sitting when you ask. Aim to raise a polite dog!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Are you taking him with you?


 
OF COURSE!!!!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Everybody with a prehensile thumb should practice NILIF to whatever degree they are capable!
> 
> It's just about being bossy. Not mean. Just bossy. Control the dog's access to everything good by expecting him to say "please" by at least sitting when you ask. Aim to raise a polite dog!


 
i think i missed this earlier in his life. i thought he was being polite, but am realizing more and more that he needs some god **** manners before we can accomplish anything!!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I found this to be true with Penny...she got away with a lot because I didn't see it as a problem and I thought my being in charge of the big stuff was enough. Amazing how quickly the 'little stuff' can become a big, annoying problem.

We are now devoted to the NILIF (especially now that I know what the letters stand for). Penny doesn't think sitting for treats is work but 'down' is nearly impossible for her, so she has to 'down' for everything. The first time I said down and held the cookie for her to see, she actually said 'no' and walked away. Okay, no treat. She now takes me seriously and is 'down' ing much more quickly, although still reluctant.

You won't be sorry that you are requiring more of Jake. He can do it and so can you.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well since she is going to college you will be the leader but it is important that you share what you are doing with your parents so when you are home they can follow the precendures you have in place with here. NIL is great and you will enjoy have a dog that is well trained and by yourself of all people. It is something to be proud of. Good luck off at college.

Hooch


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> she got away with a lot because I didn't see it as a problem and I thought my being in charge of the big stuff was enough. Amazing how quickly the 'little stuff' can become a big, annoying problem.


 
YES!! he was getting away with a lot, and i didnt even realize it. he is definately confused by my bossy attitude the past few days. it is really funny. he gets the weirdest look when i tell him to lay down before i throw a toy. 

goofy dog, didnt see it coming.

i really am pleased though. i am already seeing improvement


----------



## EllyMay (Jun 8, 2007)

I swear by it. It is easy to apply, you don't need any special tools, anyone can do it regardless of age or phsycial strength, and you see resutls quickly.
Best of luck to you.


----------

